# Light dessert...!



## Chef Cyril (Jan 6, 2005)

I thinks is realy easy to make and fast as well !

Red fruit with orange sabayon.

You need just some red fruit, 3 yellow eggs, sugar, half glass of white wine maximum and some cointreau.

The most important of it, is to cook it slowly  arround the fire.
Lots people use a " bain-marie"!

First in a plate you put the red fruit...all you like!

First we break and take just the yellow eggs in a pan, mixed with sugar arround 30-40 gr and we put the wine and Cointreau ( it's on base orange alcool)

Now, we can start to cook it slowly..mix all...fast. Untill is coming as mousse!
Becarefull, the fire should be slow...mix again...soon as the sabayon  a realy nice mousse you stop it!
Note, stop it fast because he cook after you take it out of fire...Than mix before is became a omlette!  

Up of the plate you have prepared, now you can put the mix on the fruit...much as you want!

In the end, burn the top same as meringue in oven or with a burner.

Just a orange sorbet...on top!

Bonne appétit !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2005)

Chef Cyril;  This looks like a wonderful recipe.  Can it be made without the alchoholic beverages?  Or could you recomend some non-alchoholic substitute?

And I don't believe I've seen your posts before.  So I welcome you to the boards.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chef Cyril (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, for the welcome!

Anyway, white wine on base  is not so strong...  
Of course you can do it  with just a fruit juice...Or any other liquid as you like.
For substitute you can try all non-alchoholic liquid ( ikke no problem :roll: )

See you soon, after you try it!


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Viva le France!

What a beautiful recipe!!!  I really like the orange sorbet thought especially!

Merci, Chef Cyril, and another warm welcome to our site!

(copying...pasting...)


----------

